
[BOOK REVIEW] Thoughts on Shoe Dog: Memoir by the Creator of Nike, Phil Knight - abiduzz420
https://medium.com/writers-guild/thoughts-on-shoe-dog-memoir-by-the-creator-of-nike-phil-knight-328622897d88
======
abiduzz420
Excerpt from the article:

It’s one of the best entrepreneurial stories I’ve read and here’s my take on
the book.

I am overwhelmed after having lived through Phil Knight’s journey as an
entrepreneur. I learnt valuable lessons on subjects like negotiation,team
culture,sports and sportsmen,leadership,hiring,accounting,business wisdom, and
entrepreneurial mindset. I also learnt a bit of Japanese :P

